# Driving lessons and practical test



## RickES (Jan 26, 2021)

I see a lot of discussion here about this, though most of it consists of hang-wringing and complaints about the process post-Brexit. No disrespect meant, but it doesn't relate to my situation/concern. I would love to hear the experiences of others about the actual process of taking lessons and taking the practical test, especially those from the US. My husband and I rented a car when we were in Sitges last week to explore neighborhoods and nearby cities that we have read about and have seen listings for on idealista. I spent a fair bit of time taking DGT practice tests beforehand, but had no major difficulties or concerns when driving the roads and highways, outside of the narrow, winding streets, and a few incorrect Google Maps directions. Outside of the time and cost, I don't see any significant issue in going through this process when we move here, but maybe I am being too optimistic. Thanks in advance for anything any of you would like to share.


----------



## kaipa (Aug 3, 2013)

RickES said:


> I see a lot of discussion here about this, though most of it consists of hang-wringing and complaints about the process post-Brexit. No disrespect meant, but it doesn't relate to my situation/concern. I would love to hear the experiences of others about the actual process of taking lessons and taking the practical test, especially those from the US. My husband and I rented a car when we were in Sitges last week to explore neighborhoods and nearby cities that we have read about and have seen listings for on idealista. I spent a fair bit of time taking DGT practice tests beforehand, but had no major difficulties or concerns when driving the roads and highways, outside of the narrow, winding streets, and a few incorrect Google Maps directions. Outside of the time and cost, I don't see any significant issue in going through this process when we move here, but maybe I am being too optimistic. Thanks in advance for anything any of you would like to share.


I think the main issue for many is that the practical is officially done in Spanish and therefore a lack of firm Spanish would be a problem. My ex took it but she spoke Spanish but even she had a problem as the examiner spoke very officially and had an accent from Murcia!! You are asked questions about the engine etc which obviously requires answers. Now I know that people are saying that you can do it in English if the examiner agrees although this is not mentioned in the DGT site I am not sure of the legitimacy of it. Anyway as Brits seem to take the view that English should be spoken everywhere ( so they dont feel inferior) I imagine they will insist that it shouldn't be done solely in Spanish


----------



## Do28 (Dec 21, 2010)

kaipa said:


> I think the main issue for many is that the practical is officially done in Spanish and therefore a lack of firm Spanish would be a problem. My ex took it but she spoke Spanish but even she had a problem as the examiner spoke very officially and had an accent from Murcia!! You are asked questions about the engine etc which obviously requires answers. Now I know that people are saying that you can do it in English if the examiner agrees although this is not mentioned in the DGT site I am not sure of the legitimacy of it. Anyway as Brits seem to take the view that English should be spoken everywhere ( so they dont feel inferior) I imagine they will insist that it shouldn't be done solely in Spanish


Not everyone is clever enough to learn Spanish to a level to take a driving test in it in a short period of time but are perfectly capable of driving a car. I have been learning Spanish for a number of years and I could not take a driving test in Spanish. Its nothing about about British arrogance its about some people struggle to learn another language but still need to be able to do the daily things surely?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

flybe said:


> Not everyone is clever enough to learn Spanish to a level to take a driving test in it in a short period of time but are perfectly capable of driving a car. I have been learning Spanish for a number of years and I could not take a driving test in Spanish. Its nothing about about British arrogance its about some people struggle to learn another language but still need to be able to do the daily things surely?


..and yet 3rd country citizens take & pass the test all the time - within 6 months of moving here! 

Many will of course have made learning some Spanish, perhaps only 'driving test Spanish' part of their planning - because for 3rd country citizens planning is required. 

When I moved here nearly 18 years ago we just packed up the kids & suitcases & got on a plane to try it out for a year. As EU citizens we could do that. Of course that is no longer possible for British citizens.


----------



## kaipa (Aug 3, 2013)

I agree that many 3rd country persons seem to able to acquire fairly good levels of Spanish quite quickly however they are probably persons who need to hit the ground running and therefore put in a considerable effort toward learning and are often pretty sharp cookies. When I went to EOI the Russians were having to do all their official stuff in basic level Spanish and they obviously just accepted it and got on with it


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

kaipa said:


> I agree that many 3rd country persons seem to able to acquire fairly good levels of Spanish quite quickly however they are probably persons who need to hit the ground running and therefore put in a considerable effort toward learning and are often pretty sharp cookies. When I went to EOI the Russians were having to do all their official stuff in basic level Spanish and they obviously just accepted it and got on with it


Yes!
Lack of access to help in the native tongue really focusses the mind.


----------



## RickES (Jan 26, 2021)

I greatly appreciate the conversation here. Personally I do think that if someone moves to a country where the common language is one other than what you speak already, effort should be made to integrate into the new country's culture, language, customs, etc. I also feel -- again simply my personal viewpoint -- that a country is free to install whatever rules or regulations they deem appropriate and the rest of us either follow those rules or don't move to that country. Very intriguing to hear that it MAY be possible to request or seek out an English-speaking tester, at least as a backup, though, I would like the option of English only as a backup, as there are likely to be multiple situations that having a base level of Spanish language comprehension will be key. Thanks again!


----------



## kaipa (Aug 3, 2013)

Like I said it seems there are some cases where the examiner has carried out the test in English. I have no idea whether this is official or not. The DGT does not mention anything about languages for practical but does provide an English Theory Test. I have no idea how you would be able to choose your examiner as ( for obvious reasons) it could lead to all sorts of irregularities. That said my work colleague said that it is quite easy to" buy" a licence- so enough said!!


----------



## timwip (Feb 27, 2017)

During the practical exam, the driving instructor sits in the front seat while the DGT person sits in the back. If the driving instructor speaks English, are they allowed to translate the instructions of the DGT person?


----------



## kaipa (Aug 3, 2013)

timwip said:


> During the practical exam, the driving instructor sits in the front seat while the DGT person sits in the back. If the driving instructor speaks English, are they allowed to translate the instructions of the DGT person?


I have read people saying this is possible however I get the feeling that alot of these arrangements appear to be very dependent on informal agreements. In otherwords, some examiners might allow it some won't . If you read the official DGT site there is no mention of languages which can be used or translators and my ex was told it was only English but people get confused when it says the exam can be done in English as that appears to just apply to the theory. So until anyone finds an official link that clarifies it we might just be left in the dark


----------



## timwip (Feb 27, 2017)

kaipa said:


> I have read people saying this is possible however I get the feeling that alot of these arrangements appear to be very dependent on informal agreements. In otherwords, some examiners might allow it some won't . If you read the official DGT site there is no mention of languages which can be used or translators and my ex was told it was only English but people get confused when it says the exam can be done in English as that appears to just apply to the theory. So until anyone finds an official link that clarifies it we might just be left in the dark


I think you are right about informal agreements. At least here, the DGT person is assigned for the morning to the people taking the test from a particular driving school. I went to a driving school that has been operating for over 30 years and seemed to be well-connected. I got the feeling that my driving school "chose" the examiner that I got. My driving school instructor described my examiner to me a couple days before the exam.


----------



## MataMata (Nov 30, 2008)

RickES said:


> I do think that if someone moves to a country where the common language is one other than what you speak already, effort should be made to integrate into the new country's culture, language, customs, etc.


Not if you're only here for the sunshine and cheap booze 😜


----------



## RickES (Jan 26, 2021)

MataMata said:


> Not if you're only here for the sunshine and cheap booze 😜


LOL! Not all we're coming to Spain for, but certainly can't complain about those benefits! 🤣


----------

